
Pirate Bay Torrents Spread Via Facebook - jwilliams
http://torrentfreak.com/spread-pirate-bay-torrents-via-facebook-090328/
======
mishmash
I probably won't be sharing torrents any time soon, yet, right or wrong, I
admire tPB's unflinching dedication to the cause of legitimizing torrent
technology.

